# Phenom's Summer 2013 Upgrade Part 2



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 18, 2013)

My first upgrade this summer what going from a GTX680 to a GTX780, and then changing my CPU cooling to custom liquid loop. 

Now for 2nd part of my Summer upgrade this year, I will be upgrading my board and CPU to what is listed below

*Intel Core i7 4770k Haswell [Bought from user at OCN]
Asus Maximus VI Hero Z87 LGA1150 [will be my first ROG board]*

Hopefully these parts will be here by the weekend. Also would like some help from you users to help me decide what tubing to run now, since my previous tubing was blue and it would not look too good, *so please vote in my poll.* I am leaning towards black tubing. 

Below is a picture of what my rig looks like currently.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 18, 2013)

Silver.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 18, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Silver.



huh? Silver tubing?


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 18, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> huh? Silver tubing?



I must not have said it loud enough.

SILVER!!!

Everybody is using white or black these days.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 18, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I must not have said it loud enough.
> 
> SILVER!!!
> 
> Everybody is using white or black these days.



to big. need 7/16th


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeez, too bad they don't make it in other sizes


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 18, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Jeez, too bad they don't make it in other sizes



Didn't you run silver for a while?


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 18, 2013)

Get a Revo III LOL


----------



## manofthem (Jul 18, 2013)

I voted black because I'm guessing it would look better than white. 

I am not for white. My tubing is white and it bugs me; it wouldn't have been so bad had I done a pure white build I suppose.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 18, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Get a Revo III LOL



Revo III?????? 

A LED DJ light..........


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 19, 2013)

got all my old parts sold today, and my 4770k should be here Saturday and hopefully the board will too. If not that will be here Monday


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 19, 2013)

I have recently switched from green tubing to clear tubing and trying mayhems green.

So far I like what I see.  And this way I can change colors without changing the tubes. 

If you don't want to go that route, black would probably be best in your case.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 19, 2013)

BLEEHHH I voted wrong. it should be balck. will go with the rest of your components.

edit fresh build? wait till you get everything. then decide.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jul 19, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Revo III??????
> 
> A LED DJ light..........
> 
> http://www.deejayb.ca/Equipm9.jpg



That's what I was thinking  HAHA


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2013)

So board and CPU could be coming tomorrow, and I was not anticipating stuff to come that quick and haven't ordered black tubing yet, so looks like I will be running blue tubing with this build. Shouldn't look too too bad, and Im not about to wait longer to get tubing with my rig out of commission. I want to play some new games I got during the steam sale damnit!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2013)

Got the board and CPU today. Went to start getting it built, and got called into work at 2:00. Ill post pictures when I get home, and continue working on the build.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2013)

Pictures galore. Parts came yesterday, and finished it late last night. Enjoy!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 24, 2013)

The thing I don't like the most about the Maximus stuff is all the red 

Otherwise, your build is nice


----------



## Irony (Jul 24, 2013)

Lol, here I am late to the party again.

The blue with the red on the board actually looks ok. The bluish sticker on the PSU is ugly tho. What's the red light that looks like its coming from behind the mobo tray?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 24, 2013)

Irony said:


> Lol, here I am late to the party again.
> 
> The blue with the red on the board actually looks ok. The bluish sticker on the PSU is ugly tho. What's the red light that looks like its coming from behind the mobo tray?



It is...lol. Along that line is the insulating thing to keep the rest of the board separate from the sound chip area in hopes of reducing interference from other parts and the integrated sound chip. Along the line there's little red LEDs.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 24, 2013)

It needs more thermal paste.


----------



## Irony (Jul 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> It is...lol. Along that line is the insulating thing to keep the rest of the board separate from the sound chip area in hopes of reducing interference from other parts and the integrated sound chip. Along the line there's little red LEDs.



Thats strange. 

So when are you gonna pop a block on that 780? lol, You know it's its gonna happen


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 24, 2013)

Irony said:


> Thats strange.
> 
> So when are you gonna pop a block on that 780? lol, You know it's its gonna happen



Possibly during tax return next April.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 24, 2013)

Irony said:


> Lol, here I am late to the party again.
> 
> The blue with the red on the board actually looks ok. The bluish sticker on the PSU is ugly tho. What's the red light that looks like its coming from behind the mobo tray?



Oh, and don't worry about PSU, I may get a sheet of metal and bend it to cover the whole bottom of the case so the PSU and hard drive pay won't be showing, and then ill wrap the cover in carbon fiber vinyl. Been thinking about it for a while.


----------

